# Firefly survival skills training - July 9, N. Carolina



## veggieguy12 (Apr 16, 2009)

July 9-12

in the mountains near Asheville, NC
cost unknown (not currently on website)

Firefly Gathering

Skills for living with the Earth


----------



## Ghostie (Apr 25, 2009)

This sounds sick. Have you been to one in the past?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 25, 2009)

No NO NOOOO!!!

No, miss, I have not.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 25, 2009)

Wish I had a hundred bucks so I could come too. I guess wilderness survival depends on monetary wealth. Maybe Dr. Bronner's is getting more expensive.


----------



## compass (Apr 25, 2009)

A $100 is an incredible deal; Most of these wilderness survival classes are almost $1000. It should be easy to get $100 together, some of the brokest people seem to be able to spend more than that for cigarettes and alcohol in a week.


----------



## Ghostie (Apr 25, 2009)

I really love Asheville and I think it would be great to go back there for this. Maybe if I start saving up now...


----------



## hassysmacker (May 21, 2009)

I'm totally gonna be there!


----------



## hassysmacker (May 21, 2009)

DO IT! Firefly is so worth it!

Alternatively e-mail them about possible worktrade?

Also, if anyone IS coming and needs a ride from the NE (NY or therabouts), hit me up as I may have a space or two in my car!


----------

